# Where do we rank now?



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

We made a huge move and have a potential twin towers on our hands but the Bulls improved and Cleveland will get better. 
So where does that leave us in the division, conference and league?

I say we should have a potential top 10 team with the improvement of Villanueva, Bogut and Williams. 

I say 5 or 6 in the conference and 3rd or 4th in the division

Bulls, Pistons, Heat, Cavs and Nets in no particular order.

So where does that leave our team? 

Spurs, Suns, Mavs, Clippers in the west are all good.


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

I think we will be right where we were last season, fighting to stay in the top 8. Our defense will still be terrible and Villanueva was awful last season so it's not going to get much better. We have played without T.J. before and if Mo Williams can get his foot issues fixed we will be okay there. It depends on what we get for Magloire.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Waukee said:


> I think we will be right where we were last season, fighting to stay in the top 8. Our defense will still be terrible and Villanueva was awful last season so it's not going to get much better. We have played without T.J. before and if Mo Williams can get his foot issues fixed we will be okay there. It depends on what we get for Magloire.



I think Charlie Bell should start..He is a really good defensive guard


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

My guess the Bucks will win about 30 games next season. Their "D" is just plain ROTTEN!!


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

jg said:


> My guess the Bucks will win about 30 games next season. Their "D" is just plain ROTTEN!!



What makes it so much worse than last years?


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

MRedd22 said:


> What makes it so much worse than last years?


Great Question!!!! The offense should be better and the defense can't be worse. Magloire wasn't great on defense last year and the improvement of Bogut will help a lil bit. only a lil bit though


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Not that I think this would happen, but what do Bucks fans think of a 
Magloire and Simmons
for
Ricky Davis + filler (anthony Carter and/or Trenton Hassell, n maybe a pick?)
trade?

It works pretty well for both teams (I said filler as I don't know the salaries involved)
Davis is an upgrade over Simmons, but Minnesota gets their starting center. If they do well this season, they would resign Magloire maybe. If not, let him go.


I think the Bucks COULD make the playoffs, but only as 8th seed, possibly 7th (pending Magloire..)
Detroi, Miami, Cleveland, Chicago and the Nets are all definitely better.
With an Iverson trade, Boston could make 7th (maybe).
Indiana could make it, with Harrington.
Toronto are a long-shot, same level as Milwaukee maybe?

I'd say consensus 8th in the conference is fair as of now.

[edit: forgot Washington]


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

different_13 said:


> Not that I think this would happen, but what do Bucks fans think of a
> Magloire and Simmons
> for
> Ricky Davis + filler (anthony Carter and/or Trenton Hassell, n maybe a pick?)
> ...



Honestly..I think this could be how it goes

1.Miami
2.Cleavland
3.Detroit
4.Milwaukee
5.New Jersey
6.Chicago
7.Orlando
8.Washington


I honestly think Milwaukee can beat New Jersey and Chicago is way overrated


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

MRedd22 said:


> Honestly..I think this could be how it goes
> 
> 1.Miami
> 2.Cleavland
> ...


dawg, chicago will beat the bucks down, slap them in the face, and stomp all over them.. get a grip, milwaukee is WHATEVERS!!!


----------



## Big J (Jul 29, 2005)

I dont think the Bucks can beat the Bulls in a 7-game series, but you never can tell. The Bucks do have a very solid young core put together. Still Ben Gordan, Kirk Hinrich, Loul Deng, and Ben Wallace... gonna be tough to beat.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Big J said:


> I dont think the Bucks can beat the Bulls in a 7-game series, but you never can tell. The Bucks do have a very solid young core put together. Still Ben Gordan, Kirk Hinrich, Loul Deng, and Ben Wallace... gonna be tough to beat.



The bulls are so overrated..they got Ben Wallace...Just a good thing for defense and there offense will suck!!


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

You could say that - but did their offence suck badly enough to miss the playoffs last year?
Nope.

Did they improve their offence? Yup - Ben's no worse than Chandler, and Pj's better than Sweetney (who is still there, and in a contract year)

Guards have improved, depth's improved, defence has improved.

Do they get worse in any way? Doesn't seem like it..


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

different_13 said:


> You could say that - but did their offence suck badly enough to miss the playoffs last year?
> Nope.
> 
> Did they improve their offence? Yup - Ben's no worse than Chandler, and Pj's better than Sweetney (who is still there, and in a contract year)
> ...



Never said they got worse...Guards have improved..Pj is better than sweetney..but is this enough to get their overrated asses into 3rd+ seed? no way


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I agree, they won't win their division.
But what i forgot to say was, they're still better than the bucks.
They're deeper, and better defensively.
I've never watched the Bucks play, so I can't really comment on how good their offence works..
But it seems to me the Bulls improved more than Milwaukee.
But Milwaukee does have at least one more move to make, so I'll give my final opinion after the Magloire deal (and after they've finished re/signing)


Just off the top of my head:
Miami
Cleveland
Detroit
NJ
Chicago
Washington(these two could switch)
Milwaukee (these two could switch)
open to prettymuch anyone - Toronto, Boston (if they get AI), Orlando, Indiana (pending who they get before the season starts - they could be higher).

Now, I agree Milwaukee could get a higher seed, but I don't think they'd beat Chicago if they matched up.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

MRedd22 said:


> Never said they got worse...Guards have improved..Pj is better than sweetney..but is this enough to get their overrated asses into 3rd+ seed? no way


why do u hate the bulls so much? it aint like the bucks have ever done anything worth mentioning and theyve never really had any rivalry with the bulls so why all the hate?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

sac23kings said:


> why do u hate the bulls so much? it aint like the bucks have ever done anything worth mentioning and theyve never really had any rivalry with the bulls so why all the hate?


I don't hate the Bulls myself (I quite like them but then I have Chicago roots - I'm all mixed up) but there is indeed a Bulls/Bucks rivalry and has been since the Bucks formed after the Bulls did. Milwaukee/Chicago teams are always rivals. It goes with the 90 mile territory between the cities. 

And hey, the Bucks have one NBA championship! It's been 30+ years, but one is more than what a lot of teams have.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah, but don't bring up the championship thing when talking about Chicago, you know that's just foolish.

Damn good Bucks team that won it though, Kareem n the Big O! (..and who else? Lucious?)


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

different_13 said:


> Yeah, but don't bring up the championship thing when talking about Chicago, you know that's just foolish.
> 
> Damn good Bucks team that won it though, Kareem n the Big O! (..and who else? Lucious?)


Jon McGlockin! and Bob Dandridge, along with Lucius, Greg Smith and Bob Boozer.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

sac23kings said:


> why do u hate the bulls so much? it aint like the bucks have ever done anything worth mentioning and theyve never really had any rivalry with the bulls so why all the hate?



Never said I hated them..just saying theyre way to overrated and everyone will see that once the season comes


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

i say the bucks lose for Oden, and get ready for 07/08.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> i say the bucks lose for Oden, and get ready for 07/08.



Um no, some players would not like that and would wanna get out of milwaukee because what a year of a basketball players carrer to lose on purpose


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

'sides, they'd only have a 25% chance at getting Oden, at best.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

One pre-season ranking lists the Bucks as 14:

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/powerRankings:



> Michael Redd is reportedly in killer shape, and assuming Milwaukee pulls off the much-rumored Jamaal Magloire trade, Andrew Bogut can move to his natural center position. Charlie Villanueva is a potential All-Star, but will he prove to be worth giving up T.J. Ford?


Ah yes, the Magloire trade. If it ever happens.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

narek said:


> One pre-season ranking lists the Bucks as 14:
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/powerRankings:
> 
> ...


would u guys want kenny thomas for magloire? hes got a pretty big contract but if youre trying to get rid of magloire to allow bogut to play his natural position, dont hesitate to trade him our way :biggrin: 

plus we could use his expiring contract along with corliss' and harts to make room for next years signing of GARNETT!!! oh yeah!


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

sac23kings said:


> would u guys want kenny thomas for magloire? hes got a pretty big contract but if youre trying to get rid of magloire to allow bogut to play his natural position, dont hesitate to trade him our way :biggrin:
> 
> plus we could use his expiring contract along with corliss' and harts to make room for next years signing of GARNETT!!! oh yeah!



nah that contract is a killer


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

N do the Bucks really need another bigman?
Swingmen all the way!


----------

